# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 2/14/2007



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

A good warm-up for the Mount Snow gathering... I should be there.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2007)

I think this one might work for me.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I think this one might work for me.


I am out:blink: ..The 21st looks better.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I am out:blink: ..The 21st looks better.



That was quick!


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 4, 2007)

I am out for this one as we will be leaving for Denver early the next day.


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump (pun intended). The moguls were skiing awesome last night. Can't wait for next week already. I should be there around 7 pm.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2007)

It just occurred to me that this day is Valentine's Day so this night is not gonna fly for me. However, I also hear rumblings about a big storm around this time so a day visit may be possible.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> It just occurred to me that this day is Valentine's Day so this night is not gonna fly for me. However, I also hear rumblings about a big storm around this time so a day visit may be possible.



Yeah, I though about that yesterday on the ride to the Cat.  I might stay off the real stuff this week and hit the Skier's Edge more to keep moving.  I'm going to get 2 full and one 1/2 day of skiing at Snow next weekend.  My legs can use a little break and my wife will appreciate the effort to stay home during the week.  

But if that storm does anything special I might hit Woodbury for an hour or two to get some freshies.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 11, 2007)

gonna go tuesday night instead.  Was supposed to go tonight but my wife took call in hours.  hard to argue with the $.

If ct gets some good snow i'll probably take a couple hours off on thursday morning and buy the 2 hour ticket before going to work.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> If ct gets some good snow i'll probably take a couple hours off on thursday morning and buy the 2 hour ticket before going to work.



I'm thinking Thursday day is a good possibility for me too. Let's keep an eye on it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm thinking Thursday day is a good possibility for me too. Let's keep an eye on it.



Damn you!  I might just have to take a sick day...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm dropping my skis off for a tune tomorrow.  i think i will be resting up for my 3 day adventure at the end of the week.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> I might be able to negotiate tonight, but only if the changeover happens this afternoon and we pick up some measurable snow.


I'm in. If it snows appreciably today, I'll be there tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm in. If it snows appreciably today, I'll be there tonight.



I'll be interested to hear how the bumps look if you go...  That is if you happen to venture into them, we know how much you like the groomers...


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'll be interested to hear how the bumps look if you go...  That is if you happen to venture into them, we know how much you like the groomers...



I'm gonna need 4" of new snow this afternoon to make the trip. It's sleeting unbelievably heavy here right now. I'm curious to know whether they rebuilt them or not....


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone have any updates on how the conditions are up there? 
I was thinking of possibly heading there tonight if there is some pow - I don't want to drive to ski on ice pellets


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Anyone have any updates on how the conditions are up there?
> I was thinking of possibly heading there tonight if there is some pow - I don't want to drive to ski on ice pellets



I'm not going. I don't think it will be worth it. I can't imagine they got more than an inch or two of actual snow over a few inches of sleet.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm not going. I don't think it will be worth it. I can't imagine they got more than an inch or two of actual snow over a few inches of sleet.





and to think... I probably would've made the drive for those conditions in Dec, early Jan

sigh


----------

